# 3 RCR BG Joins Royal Marines, US Army in OP ATAL 53



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2009)

Photos below - well done all involved!  

*ANSF and ISAF disrupt terrorist bomb-making network *
ISAF news release PR# 2009-117, 6 Feb 09
Article link

KABUL, Afghanistan – Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) and International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) soldiers from Task Force Kandahar have successfully completed Operation ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3).

The three-day operation, which took place from January 29-31, included Afghan National Security Forces, troops from the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group, elements of 42 British Royal Marine Commandos, and 2-2 Infantry from the United States Army. 

“The purpose of the operation was to disrupt terrorists in the Western Panjwayi and Western Zhari districts, and specifically target areas where the enemies of Afghanistan make and store explosive materials, weapons and equipment,” said Lieutenant-Colonel Roger Barrett, Commanding Officer of the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. “The terrorist’s inability to respond and fight effectively is a clear indication of our capacity to conduct timely and effective operations that improve security for the people of Kandahar.”

Operation ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3) saw a number of successes. Most notable were the discovery of a terrorist facility used to produce vehicles packed with explosives, several weapons caches, and numerous explosive devices and manufacturing equipment. These materials were destroyed so they could not be used by the enemies of Afghanistan to harm civilians or security forces in the future. 

During one of the operational searches, Afghan and ISAF soldiers were led to weapons caches by Afghan civilians.

“This type of cooperation from the Afghan people is a clear indication that they are tired of the enemies of Afghanistan terrorizing the citizens of Kandahar Province,” said Lieutenant-Colonel Barrett.  “Aviation assets played a key role in Operation ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3) and the continuing effective partnership between Afghan and multi-national ISAF forces was demonstrated by the successful outcome of this operation.” 

Afghan security forces and ISAF are working in close partnership in order to protect the citizens of Kandahar Province by conducting operations like ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3) that have a direct effect on the terrorist IED network. Local civilians can improve security and help set the conditions for development by reporting terrorist activity to the Afghan authorities.






Kandahar, Afghanistan - A Battle Group soldier and a dog from the ISAF canine unit inspect a suspicious vehicle during Operation ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3), which took place from 29 – 31 January, 2009. The operation was very successful, and many terrorist items were found and destroyed. (ISAF photo)





Kandahar, Afghanistan - Afghan Security Forces and ISAF forces seized many explosives and weapons in Western Panjwayi and Western Zhari districts during Operation ATAL 53 (SHAHI TANDAR 3). (ISAF photo)


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2009)

The next op wave - photo below...

*Royal Marines seize arms and explosives from insurgent compound *
ISAF news release PR# 2009-124, 10 Feb 09
Article link

Royal Marines from 42 Commando Group, operating as the Regional Battle Group for Southern Afghanistan, have seized and destroyed weapons and bomb-making materials in the latest wave of Operation SHAHI TANDAR (Royal Storm).

The Marines, alongside Afghan security forces, troops from the 3rd Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment and 2-2 Infantry U.S. Army, launched the three-day operation from January 29-31, deliberately targeting the flow of weapons, explosives and IEDs used by the enemy.

The Marines of Lima Company used a rapid helicopter assault to deploy into an area in the western Afghanistan district of Zhari-Panjwayi, Kandahar province. The speed of the Marines’ raid caught the insurgents off guard as they systematically swept through the area conducting searches of compounds and farm buildings.

The Marines uncovered a large amount of stashed weapons hidden in one of the compounds, including a dozen AK-47 automatic rifles, magazines, ammunition, sacks of home-made explosives, detonator cord used to make IEDs, and six anti-personnel mines. 

“This was a deliberately bold and targeted operation, aimed at degrading the insurgents capability in the area. As ever, the speed and agility of air manoeuvre and the thoroughness of the Marines’ searching techniques proved a robust recipe for success,” said Major Neil Willson, Chief of Staff of 42 Commando Group. “We dictate the pace of operations in this area, and the insurgents know this. They are constantly behind the game as we emerge from the Afghan winter.”


ISAF photo


----------

